# Carte mère iMac 27" HS



## ravioula (22 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 
Il y a 21 jours mon iMac 27" de mi-2010 s'arrête brusquement et il ne veut plus redémarrer. Direction l'apple store qu'ils le gardent et nous disent que le problème vient probablement de l'alimentation sinon de la carte mère et dans ce cas ils reviendraient vers nous pour que l'on donne notre accord pour les réparations. 
1 semaine passe; ils nous appellent et laissent un message nous disant que c'est la carte mère qui coute 715 et comme notre mac est obsolète ça ne servait à rien de le réparer. On rappelle pour leur dire que nous souhaitions faire la réparation, le technicien nous tient le même discours et nous demande de réfléchir au moins 24h le temps de recevoir le devis. On accepte et on attend ce fameux devis pendant une semaine, RIEN! Je l'ai rappelle, ils me disent qu'il a été envoyé et qu'ils ne peuvent rien pour moi et que je devait appeler l'Apple Retail. Ces deniers, m'ont appris que le devis ne pouvait être transmis que par l'apple store où ce trouve mon iMac et qu'il y a eu un dysfonctionnement. Ils m'ont même conseillé de les menacer et d'exiger de voir un responsable. Je rappelle l'apple store qui comme par magie on réussit à m'envoyer le devis pendant que j'étais en ligne avec eux. Pendant cette fameuse conversation qui date de samedi dernier, j'ai bien dit à la fille que j'ai eu au téléphone que nous voulions encore réfléchir et que j'allais répondre par mail pour donner mon accord pour la réparation.
Je n'arrivais pas à me décider:
1- changer la carte mère à 715 mais qu'est ce qui me garantie que les autres composants sont indemnes surtout si la cause de la panne est une surchauffe? En plus j'ai appris qu'à la fin de l'année 2015, ils arrêtent les pièces de ce Mac!!
2-Acheter un nouveau iMac mais l'investissement est énorme compte tenu de la durée de vie 4-5 ans (je pensais que c'était plus!!).
3- Passer sur PC (solution qui ne m'enchante pas) mais comment faire passer mes données Mac à un PC.

Pour avoir le cur net, je voulais discuter avec un technicien pour connaitre la cause de la panne , ainsi je suis allée hier à l'Apple store et surprise, j'ai appris qu'ils avaient réparé mon mac ...sans mon accord!! 
Ils m'ont ensuite embrouillée la tête avec des explications qui ne tenaient pas la route et au final, j'ai un doute sur leur honnêteté et sur la cause même de la panne! je me demande s'ils ne veulent pas me faire payer le pris fort alors que le problème est juste lalimentation!!
Je suis désolée d'avoir été aussi longue mais tout ça pour vous dire que je ne sais plus quoi faire, dois-je accepter la réparation? essaient-ils de me gruger? 
Sinon, est-ce que ça vaut le cout de mettre 715 euros dans un iMac en fin de vie?
D'avance, je vous remercie pour vos conseils.
Cordialement, 
Ravioula.


----------



## dainfamous (22 Novembre 2014)

il est clair que le tarif des réparations est un peu exorbitant par rapport a l'âge du mac...

pour ce qui est des réparations faites sans accords de votre part: c'est tout simplement inadmissible!

vous devriez demande a voir un responsable pour négocier le tarif final car en aucun moment vous avez indique sur le devis "bon pour accord"


bonne chance


----------



## gege2trois (23 Novembre 2014)

bonjour
à votre place je n'accepterais pas cette réparation faite sans votre accord
en France oute intervention supérieure à 150  doit faire l'objet d'un devis accepté je suis bien placé pour le savoir étant artisan 
de plus 715  pour un iMac de 4 ans il faut bien réfléchir et même si un iMac neuf c'est un gros investissement il y, a toujours le Rebuf et dernièrement il y avait un 27 de 2013 à un peu plus de 1500  avec les mêmes garanties qu'un neuf et de plus le modèle n'a pas évolué cette année 
à votre place je refuserais cette réparation ,n'hésitez pas à les menacer et à appeler Applecare 0805 540 003 et leur signaler le problème ne leurs faites pas de cadeau
Apple sur leurs manières devrait leur donner à réfléchir 
vous pouvez espérer une remise sur la réparation moi je n'accepterai pas moins de 50% mais pas sur que ce soit la meilleure solution et si vous passez par Apple essayez de négocier la prise en charge complète en les menaçant du tribunal de proximité c'est de la vente forcée (pas besoin d'avocat et presque gratuit ) et croyez moi ils n'aiment pas du tout ce genre de publicité
boin courage


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2014)

Même réflexion, je contacterais le n° cité 0805 540 003 en demandant d'avoir un supérieur, d'expliquer le cas de figure avec les informations de la fiche, du moins son n°, de réparation.

Et insister sur le fait que la réparation a été faire SANS ton accord. Attention, ne pas crier ou hurler, mais faire un résumé très précis du déroulement de ta réparation. On a plus de chance que ça passe si on joue le parfait candide, mais pas idiot quand même.


----------



## ravioula (23 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour et merci pour vos réponses.
J'ai appelé l'appalecare mais ils ne travaillent pas aujourd'hui.
En revanche, jje n'ai pas bien compris, je négocie une remise sur la réparation ou sur l'achat d'un nouveau mac? Et où puis-je trouver les rebuf?
Merci!
ravioula


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2014)

Pour le moment contente toi d'expliquer clairement ton problème, tu verras bien la suite qui sera donnée ou pas.


----------



## gege2trois (23 Novembre 2014)

les reconditionnés c'est sur le site de l'applestore mais comme le dit Locke attends de voir ce que l'on te propose avant de prendre une décision


----------



## ravioula (24 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour, 
Alors voilà, j'ai appelé l'applecare ce midi en leur expliquant mon problème. La personne que j'ai eu au téléphone m'a même parlé d'un problème de liquide dans le mac (alors que personne à  l'Appple Store ne m'a parlé de ça).
Ils ont alors appelé ledit apple Strore pour demander au manager de me rappeler pour m'expliquer ce qui s'était passé.
Ce fameux manager m'appelle 5 min après, en me disant que l'histoire du liquide était une juste une erreur de saisie dans le dossier et en m'expliquant que suite au diagnostic qu'ils ont fait, il s'est avéré que c'était la carte mère qui était en cause et comme nous avions refusé la réparation (ah bon? à quelle moment?), ils ont classé le Mac en réparation refusé mais en attendant un technicien est passé par la et a vu qu'il y avait un Mac qui n'attendait que sa carte mère neuve alors il l'a réparé "par erreur". Quand, je lui ai dit mais ce n'est pas possible vous avez quand même un protocole et une procédure à respecter, un technicien ne peut pas comme ça décider de faire un réparation sans vérifier si le client est d'accord et qui me dit à ce moment que d'autres erreurs et notamment de diagnostic n'ont pas été commises! Le manager m'a répondu " écoutez madame, ce n'est pas possible! je n'ai pas une heure à perdre avec vous!!". 
Suite à cette "magnifique" réponse, je lui ai dit que j'allais lui répondre par mail, il a tout de même insister pour que je lui donne une réponse sur la suite à l'oral mais je n'ai pas voulu.
Au final, je suis vraiment déçue par la tournure des choses, Apple pour moi c'était non seulement de beaux produits mais aussi une équipe de techniciens compétents et à l'écoute du client.
A l'heure où je vous écris, je ne sais pas quoi faire!


----------



## RubenF (24 Novembre 2014)

UFC que choisir, ils prendront ton dossier et tu leur demande de te rendre le Mac réparé sans aucuns frais. Ils ont fait une erreur, ils assument.


----------



## Locke (24 Novembre 2014)

Prends ton temps, mais re téléphone en demandant cette fois-ci quelqu'un de niveau supérieur, on ne peut pas te le refuser.

Toujours avec le plus grand calme, tu fais de nouveau un résumé sans oublier la dernière anecdote du technicien qui n'a pas une heure à perdre avec toi.


----------



## RubenF (24 Novembre 2014)

ET TU LES MENACES DE LEUR ENVOYER L'INSPECTION SANITAIRE. 




Ok je sors.


----------



## ravioula (24 Novembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Prends ton temps, mais re téléphone en demandant cette fois-ci quelqu'un de niveau supérieur, on ne peut pas te le refuser.
> 
> Toujours avec le plus grand calme, tu fais de nouveau un résumé sans oublier la dernière anecdote du technicien qui n'a pas une heure à perdre avec toi.


Je ne sais pas comment ils sont organisés, je pensais que le Manager était le "'ultime grade dans un Apple Store"!! 
Je pense faire un mail détaillé à l'AppleCare. Sinon, connaissez-vous les moyens de recours possibles? 
Je vais également contacté UFC que choisir mais mon dossier est léger, je n'ai pas bcp de preuves écrites, ni d'enregistrements de conversations téléphoniques. En gros, je n'ai que ma parole


----------



## RubenF (24 Novembre 2014)

Les appels d'Apple sont enregistrés eux. ils suffit de les retrouver.  L'avantage c'est que ils sont enregistrés pour prévenir les petits connards comme eux.


----------



## gege2trois (25 Novembre 2014)

il;faut rappeler l'Applecare et leur rapporter ce que vous à répondu le responsable de l'Applestore et c'est à l'Applecare ( N° de telephone) qu'il faut demander quelqu'un de niveau supérieur 
c'est eux qui peuvent prendre des décisions

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h05 ----------

c'est a eux d'apporter la preuve que vous avez accepté le devis et si vous n'avez rien signé et pas accepté par telephone (conversation enregistrée) ils sont dans leurs tords


----------



## ravioula (25 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour, 
J'ai fait un mail relatant chronologiquement tous les faits. Je l'ai envoyé à l'Applecare hier soir et aucun retour pour le moment. 
En revanche, si je laisse mon ordi chez eux plus d'un mois, est-ce qu'ils sont susceptibles de le garder ( j'ai vu ça qq part dans les cdts générales)? Je l'ai déposé chez eux le 8 novembre.


----------



## RubenF (25 Novembre 2014)

Il va falloir attendre quelques temps avant d'avoir une réponse... Ils sont lent par mails.. Tiens nous au courant..


----------



## ravioula (4 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 
Alors j'ai eu aujourd'hui une réponse de l'Applecare. Ils ne peuvent rien faire, ils me disent que 
L'Apple store sont une structure indépendante et je dois voir avec eux directement.
Ainsi, ils vont clôturer mon dossier. Il ne me reste donc que qq jours pour soit accepter 
La réparation ( et payer), soit décliner! Sinon, ils vont le garder puisque ça fera 1mois qu'il est chez eux le 8 décembre!
Je suis vraiment dégoûtée d'une telle incompétence!! 
Merci quand même pour votre aide.


----------



## gege2trois (4 Décembre 2014)

je comprends pas pourquoi il le garderais,ne te laisse pas faire et menace les du tribunal de proximité
le délai d'un mois c'est peut être si tu décide de l'abandonné là c'est pas le cas on te fais de la vente forcée 
si avec tes menaces de tribunal ça ne marche pas pour qu'ils te rende ton mac va déposer une plainte au commissariat mais ne leur cede pas tu es complètement dans ton droit ne te laisse pas faire
depuis quand on fait des réparations sans l'accord écrit du client et si il ne passe pas a la caisse on garde son matos c'est une farce ?
rappelle leur bien qu'au dessus de 150  il ont l'obligation de faire un devis et que tu l'accepte avant qu'ils interviennent maintenant s'ils ont fait une boulette c'est dommage pour eux mais ils doivent te rendre ton Mac
retournes y demain et s'ils refusent de te le donner (ou au pire de négocier une grosse remise pas moins de 50%) tu vas directement aux flics pour déposer une plainte pour avoir une trace "datée" a cause du délai d'un mois et après tribunal de proximité et s'ils en arrivent là ils seront obligés soit de te le rendre réparé soit de de le rembourser au prix d'achat s'il a "disparu"
mais croix moi si tu leur tiens tête et que tu leur annonce ce que tu vas faire ils vont se dépêcher de trouver un arrangement c'est toi, qui as les AS en main pas eux ils essayent de te la faire à l'intimidation 
le tribunal de proximité c'est presque gratuit (entre 20 et 40  pour un timbre fiscal) pas besoin d'avocat et pour des histoires comme cela même Apple a perdu alors le petit APR du coin n'a aucune chance c'est toi qui gagnera tu peu même demander des dommages et intérêts s'ils te privent de ton Mac pendant un temps
ne te laisse pas faire....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h18 ----------

garde bien tes mails avec Apple au cas ou tu pourras en faire état au tribunal


----------



## ravioula (4 Décembre 2014)

j'ai regardé sur internet la procédure auprès du tribunal de proximité mais je me dis qu'avec tous les avocats qu'ils ont ils risquent de contre-attaquer et de dire que c'est une plainte abusive (puisque ils ne m'ont jamais obligée à payer la réparation faite sans mon accord) et dans ce cas là je serai obligée les frais d'avocats!
Je ne sais pas quoi faire, d'un côté j'ai envie de leur donner une bonne leçon! car j'estime que l'on doit respecter le client et on se doit de lui communiquer tous les éléments ...à temps!
et d'un autre côté, j'ai envie d'en finir avec eux mais ce qui est sûr c'est que je ne resterai plus chez apple! et ils pourront compter sur moi pour leur faire de la mauvaise publicité!


----------



## gege2trois (5 Décembre 2014)

ils ne t'ont pas obligé de payer la réparation "QUE TU N'AS PAS AUTORISE" seulement ils ne veulent pas te rendre ton iMac ou est la différence ?
des personnes ont gagnées au tribunal de proximité contre Apple qui doit être mieux "équipé" en avocats que ton magasin ,non ? en plus c'est presque gratuit et tu n'es pas obligé de prendre un avocat
de plus le but n'est pas d'aller devant le tribunal juste de leur faire croire que tu iras jusqu'au bout et que tu ne te dégonfleras pas et que tu ne lâcheras pas l'affaire en ayant raison à 100%
maintenant si tu veux leurs laisser ton Mac ou passer à la caisse malgré que tu ais raison et de grandes chances de gagner si tu la joue sur de toi quelque je peux te dire de plus
moi je ne lâcherais pas l'affaire comme je l'ai fais avec Apple et la Fnac : résultat un iMac tout neuf cadeau pour Noël l'an dernier
au minimum fais leur une lettre recommandée avec accusé de réception dans laquelle tu rappelle que tu n'as jamais accepté le devis et que s'il refusent de te rendre ton Mac tu les mettras au tribunal (même si tu ne le feras pas) fais la bien partir avant le 8 qu'ils n'est pas l'excuse du délai (aujourd'hui serait le mieux)
maintenant c'est a toi de voir si tu veux te laisser embrouiller par des escrocs ou pas je ne peux pas prendre la décision a ta place si tu ne fais pas,au moins,la lettre aujourd'hui (ce qui ne t'engage à rien pour la suite) ils auront gagnés


----------



## ravioula (5 Décembre 2014)

Alors, déplacement à l'Apple store ce matin, on demande le mac, on attend, on attend...ils viennent en nous disant voilà votre ordi en l'état. On demande ça veut dire quoi en l'état ? ils disent avec l'ancienne carte mère. On dit et de quel droit vous avez remis l'ancienne alors qu'on vous avez dit que nous donnerions notre réponse par mail ou en venant en magasin. Ils disent c'est comme ça!!
On leu dit et vous nous avez même pas demandé si on voulait récupérer le DD! leur réponse: ben oui c'est comme ça.
On les a menacé du tribunal de proximité et de quitter Apple, ils nous ont dit faites ce que vous voulez!! 
On se retrouve donc 1 mois après avec un ordi HS et sans DD (sans nos données!!)


----------



## gege2trois (6 Décembre 2014)

pour la carte mers à mon avis ils ne l'avaient pas remplacée et voulaient te forcer la mains
maintenant pour le disque dur c'est quoi l'histoire ? pourquoi l'ont ils enlevé ?
fais leur une lettre recommandée pour officialiser tout cela et menace les du tribunal ils font les malins car ils pensent que tu vas lâcher l'affaire s'ils reçoivent une LR ils vont peut-être commencer à rire jaune même si en définitive tu ne fais rien ça va les stresser un peu
fais un dossier de ton échange de mails avec eux et garde le précieusement surtout s'ils t'avaient dis que le mac était réparé et qu'il fallait payer tu peux rappeler cela dans la lettre
je serais toi je ferais aussi une LR à Apple pour les informer des méthodes de leur revendeur (ça peut faire aussi beaucoup d'effet pour ton problème en instant sur le fait que tu va le mettre au tribunal Apple déteste ce genre de publicité)
voici l'adresse pour Apple :Apple Distribution International
Hollyhill Industrial Estate
Hollyhill, Cork
Republic of Ireland


----------



## ravioula (12 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour à tous et meilleurs vux pour cette nouvelle année, 
je reviens vers vous pour vous raconter la suite des événements et poser une question.
Alors voilà après moults échanges avec l'Apple Care, ils m'avaient dit qu'ils allaient me recontacter mais ils ne l'ont pas fait! J'en ai conclu que c'était mort.
 J'ai décidé donc, de ne pas reprendre un mac. J'ai regardé sur le net et j'ai vu que c'était possible d'utiliser l'écran de l'iMac 27 pouces comme moniteur pour un PC. Mais je me demande si c'est possible même si la carte mère est HS?
Merci pour vos réponses.
Cordialement , 
ravioula


----------



## gege2trois (13 Janvier 2015)

avec la carte mers HS ce serait étonnant
as tu fait une lettre recommandée à Apple France ? c'est pas cher et ça peut rapporter gros avec un peu de chance
si ton écran était taché c'est encore mieux ,il faut leur parler de vice caché et de tribunal de proximité (ça ils détestent) tout en restant courtois maigres tout 
ce serait très étonnant ,si tu tente cela ,que tu n'ai pas rapidement des nouvelles d'Apple


----------



## podam (14 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour, je voulais savoir si le cas échant tu serais interessé pour revendre ton imac 27 pour pieces (sans carte mere et disque dur)? en fait vide car il ne fonctionne plus du tout?, car j'aurai besoin de certaines pièces du chassis, stand...


----------



## podam (21 Janvier 2015)

As tu finalement réparé ton imac 27? sinon je peux te le recuperer moyennant finances bien sur!


----------



## ravioula (26 Avril 2015)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je reviens vers vous pour savoir si quelqu’un serait intéressé par mon MAC pour pièces détachées.  Il s'agit d'un iMac 27 pouces mi-2010. La carte mère et le lecteur DVD sont HS et  je garde le DD. La dalle et les autres composants sont en parfait état.
Bonne fin de week-end.


----------



## gegedetrois (28 Avril 2015)

quel prix ?


----------



## ravioula (28 Avril 2015)

Je me base que sur le prix de la dalle + la vitre (http://www.bricomac.com/pieces-detachees-imac-intel-alu-21-5-27-imac-27-mi-2010.html) c'est 580 euros, il y a bien entendu tous les autres composants qui sont compris dans ce prix (ventilateur, carte , alim, etc.).


----------

